# The puppy I will soon have



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

I have decided on my new little baby and will be so thrilled when I bring her home. Here is a picture of her.. 
I'm so glad I joined this forum or I would never of met Lovemymacy..









Sorry about the pics, these are the only ones I have right now. I'll post more when I get her!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Awww!!







Congrats







 She's beautiful!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's precious. Congrats.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

She's a cutie patootie alright. Congratulations on your new baby! When do you get her?

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWW !!! Congrats. She is sooo cute


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

She is so cute







. can't wait for her to join us


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh I am so happy for you







Can't wait to find out more about her


----------



## TwinsPlus2More (Oct 20, 2006)

An adorable addition to your family. Can't wait to see more pics as you get them.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww congratulations she is adorable







I bet you are very excited, new puppies are just so much fun and puppy kisses are very heart warming


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Do we have another heart warming story of a rescue here? I went back in the files and saw where the person you are getting the pup from did a "rescue" back in April of a pregnant girl. I did the copy/paste. I know we would all be interested in learning if this little one is a pup from one of the original rescue. Here is the information from the original post. Looking forward to an update from you or LuvmyMacy.

I just took in a small female Maltese that is ready to have her babies any minute. It was a bad situation she came from & I couldn't refuse to take her in the alternative was she would go to a shelter. My questions, What are signs she is going into labor? I have prepared a whelping box for her & have all the supplies that are needed (I have raised cocker spaniels so I am familiar with the birthing process but just never had a Maltese having babies). The people I got her from said they thought she would be due sometime this week. With my cockers they would begin to nest, pace, excessive panting what other signs might a Maltese show in the early stages. She only weighs about 8lbs now they told me she was bred by a maltese but not sure of the weight. My vet is aware & on call if needed. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

congrats brit eyes








i know you been waiting for a puppy and you found her, she is adoreable!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hope you both have a happy life togeather;







jo


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

> Do we have another heart warming story of a rescue here? I went back in the files and saw where the person you are getting the pup from did a "rescue" back in April of a pregnant girl. I did the copy/paste. I know we would all be interested in learning if this little one is a pup from one of the original rescue. Here is the information from the original post. Looking forward to an update from you or LuvmyMacy.
> 
> I just took in a small female Maltese that is ready to have her babies any minute. It was a bad situation she came from & I couldn't refuse to take her in the alternative was she would go to a shelter. My questions, What are signs she is going into labor? I have prepared a whelping box for her & have all the supplies that are needed (I have raised cocker spaniels so I am familiar with the birthing process but just never had a Maltese having babies). The people I got her from said they thought she would be due sometime this week. With my cockers they would begin to nest, pace, excessive panting what other signs might a Maltese show in the early stages. She only weighs about 8lbs now they told me she was bred by a maltese but not sure of the weight. My vet is aware & on call if needed. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.[/B]



I'm not sure, she didn't mention this to me, I know this lil baby I am getting was born in late July and the mother of her is her dog Macy.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

congratulations


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

> She's precious. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will get her right before Thanksgiving and I'm very excited!!







I'm thinking of naming her Daisy. Lovemymacy has been calling her Mesha so Her name will be Daisy Mesha! I think that is sooo cute..












> She's a cutie patootie alright. Congratulations on your new baby! When do you get her?
> 
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]



I will get her right before Thanksgiving and I'm very excited!! smile.gif I'm thinking of naming her Daisy. Lovemymacy has been calling her Mesha so Her name will be Daisy Mesha! I think that is sooo cute.. wub.gif


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Yes, I had sometime back rescued a little precious girl that was pregnant and she had 2 babies (of course they were not registered) and all did great both of them went to very good forever homes and the (Sophie what I called the momma) went to live in a very good forever home with an older couple AFTER I had her spade wasn't going to let her go thru that again. I still get cards and updates on the 2 puppies and Sophia. The puppy BriteEyes is getting is from my babygirl Macy and Maximillion. I would be happy for anyone getting one of my little babies to speak with the other owners that have gotten my puppies in the past, 

sorry, got to cut this short my neighbor just called very upset she just ran over her little Lilly and she didn't make it.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Yes, I had sometime back rescued a little precious girl that was pregnant and she had 2 babies (of course they were not registered) and all did great both of them went to very good forever homes and the (Sophie what I called the momma) went to live in a very good forever home with an older couple AFTER I had her spade wasn't going to let her go thru that again. I still get cards and updates on the 2 puppies and Sophia. The puppy BriteEyes is getting is from my babygirl Macy and Maximillion. I would be happy for anyone getting one of my little babies to speak with the other owners that have gotten my puppies in the past,
> 
> sorry, got to cut this short my neighbor just called very upset she just ran over her little Lilly and she didn't make it.[/B]



I'm so sorry about your neighbor's Lilly. I know it will be a sad day for all of you.

I'm easily confused this early in the morning, especially with the time change. I did see the thread from the posts in April, but didn't realize you had the June or July litters, or the ones posted on your site. As I said, I'm easly confused, and I thought you just had the two adults, and the April litter was your first Maltese litter.
As I said, I was just going on previous posts another member pointed out to me. These are the posts that confused me further. I didn't realize you were buying adults for breeding. Maybe I need another nap.










Macy was 1 yr old when I got her last July and she quickly became the love of my life. The people I got her from have called several times wanting her back & offering more money than I gave for her but I couldn't let her go back. She weighed 6 lbs when I got her. I haven't got a pic on yet of Pretty Boy he is 3 yrs old & I got him about 2 months ago from a couple that didn't have time for him & he spent about 18 hrs a day in a crate. They kept his hair shaved off all the time. They had gotten him when he was a puppy but knew nothing about the maltese breed so they thought the beautiful coat that this breed can have didn't require up keep.

I have 2 malts Macy & Pretty Boy and I must admit I have a big soft spot in my heart where Macy is concerned. I love Pretty Boy but he is much more hyper than Macy he is 3 yrs old and as active as a puppy with out the chewing problem. I got him from some people about 2 months ago they owned a business & Pretty Boy was staying in a crate about 18 hrs a day broke my heart. He had never been on grass they only let him out at night when they got home & that was on their deck. I call Pretty Boy my little rascal.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Can't get my "quote" button to work for some reason right now.

BriteEyes I think Daisy is a great name and fits her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Luvmymacy, if you don't mind me asking, do you know anything about the backgrounds of these dogs you are breeding? Are you doing any genetic testing prior to breeding them?


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

> Can't get my "quote" button to work for some reason right now.
> 
> BriteEyes I think Daisy is a great name and fits her.[/B]


Thanks, I look forward to bringing her home!


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

super cute! im so happy for you!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, I'm awake now, and I'm still confused.








If Macy is the mom to Daisy, she was born the end of July, and you only have two dogs, Macy and Pretty Boy, then who is Cody's mom who was born in June?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Well, I'm awake now, and I'm still confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And who the heck is Maximillian?


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

> Luvmymacy, if you don't mind me asking, do you know anything about the backgrounds of these dogs you are breeding? Are you doing any genetic testing prior to breeding them?[/B]


I don't mind the questions. I do have some background and no I am not doing genetic testing.




> Well, I'm awake now, and I'm still confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try to make it simple Macy had a litter of 2 females July 19th Daisy is one of those females Maximillian is Daisy's father. I no longer have Pretty Boy. Cody is from a litter that belongs to a friend of mine that has had some health problems so I brought Cody home with me he was born June 24th. This may sound confusing but it has been explained to BriteEyes when she came to see them. 




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280102
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daisy's dad


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280094
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daisy's dad
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well, I'm just about as confused as I was the other day when I was working with the patient who told me he was a woman with twelve children, and he got pregnant by fire.









On your website, Pebbles is listed as Macy's daughter who lives in Arkansas, and there is Sam, her son who lives in Texas. But, in the April post, you asked for help because you said it was your first Maltese litter.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Now I'M confused. Perhaps someone could draw us a map. LOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Luvmymacy, is it really hard to give up these little babies to their forever homes? I just know I'm going to have a problem letting go!! (shh, don't tell my hubby that, hee!) I had no idea when I bought my little girl Lucy as a pet, that it would spark this interest <strike>obession</strike> and I would want to become more than a pet home. All I can say is, it sure would have been a lot cheaper for me to stay a pet home!!! By the time I am at the point where Lucy can be bred, I will have spent thousands of dollars beyond her initial $2000 pet purchase price to get there but I will do so without hesitation because I know it will be worth it and that I am extremely fortunate to even have the opportunity to do this the right way. She has the looks, temperment and conformation that I would love to pass onto her pups so that I can go on and spend thousands more dollars to get those dogs finished. 

And then we have my little Caddy flower *beams proudly* I am so lucky to have these two gorgeous, well-bred dogs as my foundation bitches. There will be no expense spared on testing to make sure they do not have genetic issues to pass onto their offspring, but I know there will be no guarantee, even so. How did you get your start? As I said, I just lucked out all the way around and was lucky enough to make some wonderful friends who have helped me more than they know.














I'm also a nurse but I know the actual whelping process will prompt many calls of 'is this normal?' to those wonderful friends that I just mentioned.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww congrates!!!!























So many of us here totally understand your joy.

Good luck,
Melanie


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

congrats on the new pup! Post new pics as soon as you get your new addition!


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

> Luvmymacy, is it really hard to give up these little babies to their forever homes? I just know I'm going to have a problem letting go!! (shh, don't tell my hubby that, hee!) I had no idea when I bought my little girl Lucy as a pet, that it would spark this interest <strike>obession</strike> and I would want to become more than a pet home. All I can say is, it sure would have been a lot cheaper for me to stay a pet home!!! By the time I am at the point where Lucy can be bred, I will have spent thousands of dollars beyond her initial $2000 pet purchase price to get there but I will do so without hesitation because I know it will be worth it and that I am extremely fortunate to even have the opportunity to do this the right way. She has the looks, temperment and conformation that I would love to pass onto her pups so that I can go on and spend thousands more dollars to get those dogs finished.
> 
> And then we have my little Caddy flower *beams proudly* I am so lucky to have these two gorgeous, well-bred dogs as my foundation bitches. There will be no expense spared on testing to make sure they do not have genetic issues to pass onto their offspring, but I know there will be no guarantee, even so. How did you get your start? As I said, I just lucked out all the way around and was lucky enough to make some wonderful friends who have helped me more than they know.
> 
> ...


I totally didn't intend to get into this either until I got Macy. Yes, you will have trouble giving them up to forever homes. I am also a nurse retired I was so excited and nervous when Macy had her babies. She had no problems. Good Luck.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280112
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daisy's dad
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well, I'm just about as confused as I was the other day when I was working with the patient who told me he was a woman with twelve children, and he got pregnant by fire.









On your website, Pebbles is listed as Macy's daughter who lives in Arkansas, and there is Sam, her son who lives in Texas. But, in the April post, you asked for help because you said it was your first Maltese litter.
[/B][/QUOTE] 

Yes those are Macy's babies from April 2004 and was Macy's first litter. I rescued a preganant female just before she delivered I didn't have any info on her and until April of 04 I had never had a maltese litter and I was getting all the information I could find.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

YEEEE-ow! That is one adorable puppy! Congratulations, Brite Eye -- I'm happy for your new addition.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought you said you got Macy in July of 2005? Now I'm more confused. So you got into breeding by rescuing pregnant maltese?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I was just going by your former posts.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

What a doll, congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280124
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does it get easier then? How many litters have you whelped? I now know why puppies from show breeders are sooo expensive. It's very costly to get the parents their championships and then all the testing done. When I was first looking for a maltese, I couldn't believe that i was spending so much for a dog, seeing others advertised for much less. Now I see that I actually got a bargain and my entire perception has changed!! 

what kind of nursing did you do? I worked ER, which I loved. i miss it.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

A puppy is a puppy love it for what it is and don't care if it's show or pet quality just love it and take care of it... IT really shouldn't matter, as long as it is healthy..







My opinion only..


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280148
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry my quote button isn't working. I worked OR I miss it at times too. I have whelped 3 litters. I felt like I had labored thru each litter. So far I have had any problems with deliveries but I know it can happen. There are some signs that will let you know when it's time. This last litter of Macy's I knew early that morning that time was very close just by the way she was acting. Keep me posted.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> A puppy is a puppy love it for what it is and don't care if it's show or pet quality just love it and take care of it... IT really shouldn't matter, as long as it is healthy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG you sound just like me when I was looking for puppy!! I said that I could care less about champion lines because I just wanted a maltese to love as a pet and that a pedigree didn't matter. And guess what I've come to learn? 

It matters.

Luckily I didn't learn the hard way, like a lot of members on here. *wipes brow*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280196
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am one of the ones who has learned the hard way that yes, it does matter.

With what I spend in one year on Lady's diabetic supplies and prescription medications alone, I could buy that little TNT puppy posted earlier.

Which brings up the second reason why it matters. Most people who fall in love with Maltese want one that will look like a Maltese is supposed to look. Look at that little TNT puppy with her gorgeous coat, black points and bone structure. She is being sold as "pet quaility", but will obviously grow up to be close to the standard. That's why pedigrees matter.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

she's an absolute angel! congratulations! when does she come home?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280205
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that little TNT pup is a bargain, as I said in the thread! You will be hard pressed to find a wellbred female for less than that.

And yep, I bought Lucy as 'pet quality' but she's proven to be show quality so I think pedigree definitely mattered in her case! Not sure if her pedigree has anything to do with the fact that she's sitting here barking her fool head off at nothing, but it's possible







She's so silly.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280196
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sure did. It was was a really expensive lesson, but I didn't even learn it the first time. I purchased a puppy I found in the paper. Supposedly, the breeder was the gal's Mom, and he was the last in the litter. I saw the puppy and couldn't leave without him. Puppies do that to you! He seemed fine until he got another month older and started chewing on himself. He chewed until he had no hair. Vet bills, allergy tests, steroids, shots, and on and on until I got him to a specialist. Why didn't I do that sooner? I had no idea there was an allergy specialist for a dog. Anyway, this sweet dog died at the age of 6 from heart disease. I feel sure it was caused by the medications he had taken over the years.
Then, I wanted another Maltese so badly that I went to a pet store. I was told that they did not use puppy mills. Please. How stupid could I be? The dog died before I could name her. She had parvo.
Then I got wise. I looked for approved breeders from the AMA, and I called around. I spoke with numerous breeders and settled on one of Bonnie Palmer's puppies. I know I paid a lot for Coco, but I paid much more in vet bills over the years for all the medical problems I had with our first Maltese. He was deaf, had hip displasia, chewed himself raw, and died at the age of 6. 
All I can say is that it definitely matters. Paying up front for a Maltese from an approved breeder is very important. I don't intend to show my puppy. I just want a healthy pet. 
Good luck with your new puppy. I hope you have years of puppy kisses and enjoyment from your new little one.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

What really concerns me is that a breeding program is built on "rescues". True, a dog doesn't have to be a champion or have the potential to be a champion to be a good pet, but things like health and temperament are extremely important. If two different females needed to be "rescued" while they were pregnant, I can't help but wonder what was wrong with them so that they had to be "rescued". Short of backyard breeders and puppymill auctions, I don't know about this type situation for obtaining breeding dogs. Did the owners just not care for them or love them anymore? If Macy was a rescue, why was she sold with papers? And what about her made her good enough to put into a breeding program? Pedigree is good for giving predictability in the lines. If one can be satisfied to have a dog with curly coat, long Bichon nose, and large size, then it may not be that important to some what they look like, but I would still want to know the history to make sure there is no health problems in the lines. 
I'll be the first to admit that I'm a pedigree snob. I'm also about providing healthy pups that look like the standard. Just because two dogs can be bred doesn't mean that they should be bred.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Just because two dogs can be bred doesn't mean that they should be bred.[/B]




I feel the same about some people.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

> What really concerns me is that a breeding program is built on "rescues". True, a dog doesn't have to be a champion or have the potential to be a champion to be a good pet, but things like health and temperament are extremely important. If two different females needed to be "rescued" while they were pregnant, I can't help but wonder what was wrong with them so that they had to be "rescued". Short of backyard breeders and puppymill auctions, I don't know about this type situation for obtaining breeding dogs. Did the owners just not care for them or love them anymore? If Macy was a rescue, why was she sold with papers? And what about her made her good enough to put into a breeding program? Pedigree is good for giving predictability in the lines. If one can be satisfied to have a dog with curly coat, long Bichon nose, and large size, then it may not be that important to some what they look like, but I would still want to know the history to make sure there is no health problems in the lines.
> I'll be the first to admit that I'm a pedigree snob. I'm also about providing healthy pups that look like the standard. Just because two dogs can be bred doesn't mean that they should be bred.[/B]


First Macy is NOT a rescue!!! This thread has had a lot of info on my babies and if some of the story was missed I am sorry. Again, Macy is NOT a rescue. Actually I had never rescued an animal until I took the pregnant female in and I am so happy for her. Yes she had not been cared for by the owners she is now spayed and living in a forever loving home.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280246
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with both of the above statements.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280205
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*points at coco's mommy* See? I have actually learned something!!







I remember telling people "like I care about champion lines? Puhleeze" And oh... how my tune has changed!! 

Your coco is gorgeous and it is quite obvious that she is a well-bred little girl. I'm so glad that the third time was the charm for you!!!


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

lalalala I think my little daisy is the cutest ever and her mom was very cute also.. I can't wait to bring her home. I know she will be just as good as all you guys' dogs if not better!







I just didn't have to pay as much.









So back to my puppies pics, that is what this post topic is,.. You guys (that are talking about ONLY champ lines) go discuss that somewhere else.. lol


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

" You guys (that are talking about ONLY champ lines) go discuss that somewhere else.. lol"



I thought we were discussing sound breeding to insure healthy dogs.
Puppies can appear healthy in the beginning. This has a lot to do with educating the prospective pet owner. I would think you would be more interested in that than getting a good $deal$.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

No this thread was not about breeding it was about an excited new owner getting their new puppy!! I remember that excitement do you?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> lalalala I think my little daisy is the cutest ever and her mom was very cute also.. I can't wait to bring her home. I know she will be just as good as all you guys' dogs if not better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went back and read all your posts after findiing this one. I suspect you are a teenage, not an adult. Am I right?


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I would tend to agree that this post was originally about an excited owner and their new puppy. I don't think that it is very nice to make her feel bad about what kind of dog she is or isn't getting. If you want to discuss responsible breeding programs you should start a new thread in a different section. Just my two cents.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I would tend to agree that this post was originally about an excited owner and their new puppy. I don't think that it is very nice to make her feel bad about what kind of dog she is or isn't getting. If you want to discuss responsible breeding programs you should start a new thread in a different section. Just my two cents.[/B]



I agree.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> lalalala I think my little daisy is the cutest ever and her mom was very cute also.. I can't wait to bring her home. I know she will be just as good as all you guys' dogs if not better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point taken! You're right, and I wish you all the best with your little girl. I guess I personally felt that since you were solicited about Daisy on a public forum and not through private means, that gave me the right to question the validity of it. I do know that Daisy will be lucky to have you since it is so obvious she will be very loved! *hugs*


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280546
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being in rescue, and having read that the person she was getting the pup from had posted asking for help with a rescue who was pregnant, I couldn't help but wonder if this was going to be a nice story to add to the excitement of getting the pup. I think you can see the thread went haywire when this was asked. I didn't realize that it was not the breeder's first litter, as had been previously reported when she asked for help. I went to the website and just got more confused. That is where the questions started. I'm still confused as to how Macy who is reported to be three, could have had her first litter in April of 2004, and how this could have happened if she didn't come to the owner until July.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

> I would tend to agree that this post was originally about an excited owner and their new puppy. I don't think that it is very nice to make her feel bad about what kind of dog she is or isn't getting. If you want to discuss responsible breeding programs you should start a new thread in a different section. Just my two cents.[/B]


 I agree too


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280488
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No your not right.. I am 25 years old and I am a Psych major. I just wanted this topic to be about my new puppy and not about champ lines and etc. Lovemymacy has been very kind with all the info she's been giving me about macy and the puppies. I mean, who are you to say this puppy won't be healthy and look "like a maltese".. lol This is really not what I expected people to be like at this place.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks to all the guys that have been very kind and happy for me, those that arn't just go post on another fourm, That simple!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280118
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daisy's dad
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well, I'm just about as confused as I was the other day when I was working with the patient who told me he was a woman with twelve children, and he got pregnant by fire.









On your website, Pebbles is listed as Macy's daughter who lives in Arkansas, and there is Sam, her son who lives in Texas. But, in the April post, you asked for help because you said it was your first Maltese litter.
[/B][/QUOTE] 

Yes those are Macy's babies from April 2004 and was Macy's first litter. I rescued a preganant female just before she delivered I didn't have any info on her and until April of 04 I had never had a maltese litter and I was getting all the information I could find. [/B][/QUOTE] 





Did you maybe mean April 05? Because in the post, I put a link to it,it says that until then which was 05 you had never had a Maltese that had a litter. So I am a bit confused as well....Since it was your rescue that was having the puppies not your Macy











http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...pic=3248&hl=







Brite eyes, 

I think your little one is so cute







I hope all goes well for you both







As far as the Champion thing goes, it is just that we are all concerned for the entire Maltese breed and their health. When people just start breeding with out checking for genetic health issues in that Maltese as well as in their whole line ( family tree) that the Maltese can end up with a lot of health problems







then they can end up in shelters and become rescues like so many here on SM







Also if people stopped caring about the breed standard the Maltese as we know it could cease to exist over time! There is so much involved in producing a healthy pet quality Maltese, it isn't just about putting two Maltese together and having puppies. No one here means anything wrong, they are truely trying to pass on very good advise. There are a lot on here that wish they had had this advise prior to their getting a puppy and finding out the hard way. Please just try and understand that in the end it is all about the health


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I would tend to agree that this post was originally about an excited owner and their new puppy. I don't think that it is very nice to make her feel bad about what kind of dog she is or isn't getting. If you want to discuss responsible breeding programs you should start a new thread in a different section. Just my two cents.[/B]


 

I believe this all started when the breeder of said puppy contradicted herself. It was not meant to hurt Briteeyes or her soon to be new baby. Sometimes threads spin off. It's really not that big a deal if 

information is received and given in the right vein. Afterall, it's all about concern for the breed and those

who love it so.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Brite Eyes, I reread my post and feel that I left something out of it







I want you to know that there are Maltese here on SM that are rescuses or from puppymills and back yard breeders etc.. We love them no less than ones with a great pedigree







I know I love looking at the pictures of ALL the little babies here







I can tell from your posts that your little one will be very loved







All we are trying to do is help stop puppymills etc. by letting others know how the best way is to get a healthy Maltese and to get the word out about the whole process. I know I thought I had done enough research before getting our Indy, but after joining SM I realized how much more I still had to learn







Again best wishes to you and your new little one


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I think we are all in the learning curve. I know that I've made mistakes in the past in choosing a dog. Years before I got my first Maltese, I probably made all of them, except for buying from a pet store.
There has been a Schnauzer in our family since I was in college. We had one for 16 years, and another for 15. I actually let my ex have the second one after we divorced because he was so attached to her (yes, I do have a few nice moments). 
Well, I decided I would get another one because Schnauzers and Labs were all I knew. I did the internet search, saw a cute little one, sent the deposit and then drove almost 1000 miles round trip to get my pup. I drove up to this nice house in a nice neighborhood in Texas. The first suprise was when I saw my pup. It was not the one in the pictures, and it was huge. It continued to grow and grow. At nine months, it was 15 pounds and still growing. It was a poor representation of the breed to boot. Later, I learned that behind this nice house was a large, nicely built barn which housed a large puppymill. This person had already been in trouble with the authorities for selling sick pups. 
We had a secretary whose Schnauzer had been poisioned, and she was crushed. I made a present of this dog to her when I got my Maltese. He is the love of her life. Even though I gave her the dog, I do have mixed feelings about placing this dog who might one day need medical care due to his poor genetics/bad breeding. Since that time, I've learned that there is a line of Schnauzers who have liver shunt, and he was from this line. But, at that time, I did not know enough about pedigrees/genetics to make a wise choice.
Like other posters have said, there are some things we are passionate about. If this will save one person misery, then so be it.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> (yes, I do have a few nice moments).[/B]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280551
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not disagreeing with what you all are saying, I just felt sorry for Brite-Eyes that her thread went so off-topic. I too, am confused with the timing etc...


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Everything is fine. Something just got misunderstood down the line and everything has been a little messy on here. We all have our own opinions, and that's fine. I also do care if my puppy is healthy and it's history. I understand where a lot of you are coming from, I just feel in my heart that getting my little girl from Lovemymacy is indeed a great thing!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> Everything is fine. Something just got misunderstood down the line and everything has been a little messy on here. We all have our own opinions, and that's fine. I also do care if my puppy is healthy and it's history. I understand where a lot of you are coming from, I just feel in my heart that getting my little girl from Lovemymacy is indeed a great thing![/B]


 

It must be that look on your babies face that got to you







It just screams look at me, aren't I just the cutest







Really, that picture with her head held high and that I am just so sweet look really makes you want to pick her up and just hug her


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations on your new puppy and I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Everything is fine. Something just got misunderstood down the line and everything has been a little messy on here. We all have our own opinions, and that's fine. I also do care if my puppy is healthy and it's history. I understand where a lot of you are coming from, I just feel in my heart that getting my little girl from Lovemymacy is indeed a great thing![/B]


I think this got difficult because a business transaction was conducted publically rather than privately through pm's.

I wish you many, many happy years with little Daisy!


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280976
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct about that and I learned a huge lesson. Yes, I had gotten a date wrong causing a lot of confusion. My only concern is BriteEyes gets a healthy puppy whether she gets it from me or someone else and I made that clear when she came to my home. I believe after meeting her she will give any puppy a great loving home. Thanks to all for trying to help her with her decision.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> You are correct about that and I learned a huge lesson. Yes, I had gotten a date wrong causing a lot of confusion. My only concern is BriteEyes gets a healthy puppy whether she gets it from me or someone else and I made that clear when she came to my home. I believe after meeting her she will give any puppy a great loving home. Thanks to all for trying to help her with her decision.[/B]


 








I'm jealous...Daisy is adorable!


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks.I'm looking forward to bringing her home!


----------

